# F (for piano)



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

:lol::lol: I made this piece when I was trying to understand an idea of Ligeti about rhythms, it's some kind of trial piece, but it's fun, at least for me :lol::lol::tiphat: (of course the repeated octave in the left hand is F!!)


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Ff-for-piano

the score: http://www.mediafire.com/?6bls7jzo1mbisu7


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Computer-like, and difficult to listen to for long.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

well, hahaha, is not intended to like, it's just an experiment.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> well, hahaha, is not intended to like, it's just an experiment.


As an experiment I thought it was a pretty fun piece. I enjoyed listening to it as well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I will listen to this later and then tell you what I think of it.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This is the piece for which I made "F" as a preparation:

-Piano Etude in Ligeti's style:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fpiano-etude-in-ligetis-style


----------

